# My apt is still advertised.



## AllHeart (Nov 22, 2013)

I've been in my rented apartment for 3-1/2 weeks now, and the ad is still listed on the internet for rent. Everything about my apartment is in the ad, so it makes me really uncomfortable to still have the ad up. I've taken a 6-month rental with option of renewal, so I'm thinking the ad shouldn't have to be up. Is this common practice in Spain to keep ads up even when an apartment is rented?


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

I think you have made the mistake of thinking that estate agents in Spain are efficient; they are not - well, most of them. They simply won't have thought of removing it. Make an anonymous enquiry for the apartment and they will tell you it is rented....


----------



## AllHeart (Nov 22, 2013)

Hi Thrax. That's funny. So do you mean that I should make an anonymous inquiry to see if they're telling people that it's rented?


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

Yes no harm in that...


----------



## AllHeart (Nov 22, 2013)

Okay. Thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## larryzx (Jul 2, 2014)

thrax said:


> I* think you have made the mistake of thinking that estate agents in Spain are efficient; they are not *- well, most of them. They simply won't have thought of removing it. Make an anonymous enquiry for the apartment and they will tell you it is rented....


 Some years ago when I was selling a house (they were selling at that time ! ) not having had any enquiries for a while I started calling the several agents that the property was with, pretending to be a potential buyer. I used to describe my property and more or less the location and ask if they had anything for sale. Not once did one of them tell me about my house. When I showed out and asked why they were not marketing my house, they unable to say. I eventually sold it myself from a board outside.

So don't be too concerned AllHeart


----------



## Pazcat (Mar 24, 2010)

I'm pretty sure ours has been advertised the full year we have been in it both to rent and for sale.
I did once click on the link that most property sites have that ask if there is a problem with the ad or if it is already rented but it was listed about 5 times with different agents so I left it.
We rented via the owner anyway so it's either a case of the agents were not informed which I can believe or the owner is hedging their bets which I can also believe.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

I think they keep them on their books so that it looks like they have a lot of properties and entice potential customers

Jo xxx


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

in all honesty, if it's only a six month lease I'd expect it to be on the market the whole time - there's so much to choose from out there , that if they take it off the market & you decide not to renew they could end up with it being empty for ages


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

jojo said:


> I think they keep them on their books so that it looks like they have a lot of properties and entice potential customers
> 
> Jo xxx


That is probably it, plus inefficiency. An agent in Nerja once told me that it wasn't worth the time and effort to remove properties from various portal sites once they were let or sold. Not cost effective. The problem with that is that this agent now has over 2,000 properties advertised more than half of which are no longer available. It doesn't make them look too good to potential customers when every time they make an enquiry it turns out the property they wanted had gone...


----------



## larryzx (Jul 2, 2014)

thrax said:


> ................... It doesn't make them look too good to potential customers when every time they make an enquiry it turns out the property they wanted had gone...


Although they probably say, 'That one has just been sold, but we have another very similar' and 'Properties are selling fast so you will need to make up your mind quickly or you will lose it '

Hahahahaha


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

larryzx said:


> Although they probably say, 'That one has just been sold, but we have another very similar' and 'Properties are selling fast so you will need to make up your mind quickly or you will lose it '
> 
> Hahahahaha


It is entirely possible I have heard estate agents say just that, countless times...


----------



## AllHeart (Nov 22, 2013)

Thanks, guys. So there are lots of possible reasons. I'm thinking on another possibility. I put in applications for about 10 apartments, including this one. Most gave no replies. Two said they were already rented. One of those two tried to pitch me other properties. So this apartment may be like we would call back home a 'model home.' So perhaps that's how they're using mine - because they have other properties to sell if people contact for this one.

It just makes me really uncomfortable because my apartment address is on there, including the floor. There are only 2 apartments on my floor. Kind of creeps me out, you know?

I can see too that it takes a lot of work to make these ads. So it does make sense that if I've only signed a six-month lease, they want to keep it open. I never thought of that until your posts.

I got this apartment without an agent, thanks to all your tips here on the forum on apartment hunting. So I didn't have to pay the agent's finder's fee of one-month's rent. But perhaps the apartment manager is actually an agent?


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

Whilst I know that some people have had to pay an agent's finders fee, I have never done so nor have I ever known anyone else to have done so, although I think some on the forum have done. The agent, a good one, is supposed to get their fee from the owner not the tenant but if the tenant is prepared to pay a finder's fee, fair enough.


----------



## AllHeart (Nov 22, 2013)

thrax said:


> Whilst I know that some people have had to pay an agent's finders fee, I have never done so nor have I ever known anyone else to have done so, although I think some on the forum have done. The agent, a good one, is supposed to get their fee from the owner not the tenant but if the tenant is prepared to pay a finder's fee, fair enough.


 Oh, I didn't understand that. People explained about the finder's fee to me before on the forum, but I must have missed that. So she probably is an agent. I could just come out and ask her. She's really, really nice and we have a good rapport, so I think she'll be okay if I ask - especially now that you've explained this.

Inasmuch as it's not my legal right to ask them to remove the ad, do you think it would be okay to ask them to remove it. I can explain my reasons, about how uncomfortable it makes me. But I don't want to step on any toes by going against Spanish tradition. So I'm kind of stuck as to what to do. (By now, I've emailed the link to all my friends back home, so I don't need the listing for myself anymore. )


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

AllHeart said:


> Oh, I didn't understand that. People explained about the finder's fee to me before on the forum, but I must have missed that. So she probably is an agent. I could just come out and ask her. She's really, really nice and we have a good rapport, so I think she'll be okay if I ask - especially now that you've explained this.
> 
> Inasmuch as it's not my legal right to ask them to remove the ad, do you think it would be okay to ask them to remove it. I can explain my reasons, about how uncomfortable it makes me. But I don't want to step on any toes by going against Spanish tradition. So I'm kind of stuck as to what to do. (By now, I've emailed the link to all my friends back home, so I don't need the listing for myself anymore. )


in fact - if the agent is charging a fee, it might be payable by the tenant, perhaps by the owner & again, perhaps shared - there are no rules on this at all, it all depends upon the contract


btw - I've never paid an agent fee either - but then I tend not to use agents

there are two in this town I would use though, & both operate a system where the tenant & owner share a finders fee - though even then it's negotiable

a good agent will always negotiate


----------



## AllHeart (Nov 22, 2013)

xabiachica said:


> in fact - if the agent is charging a fee, it might be payable by the tenant, perhaps by the owner & again, perhaps shared - there are no rules on this at all, it all depends upon the contract
> 
> 
> btw - I've never paid an agent fee either - but then I tend not to use agents
> ...


 I didn't know about splitting the fee either. 

How I avoided the finder's fee is by selecting "particular" on the www.enalquiler.com. My Airbnb host explained that "particular" means this is a listing without an agent. So perhaps what happened is as you guys say - that there is still an agent, but the landlord paid the fee, not me. That makes sense. Thank you.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

AllHeart said:


> I didn't know about splitting the fee either.
> 
> How I avoided the finder's fee is by selecting "particular" on the www.enalquiler.com. My Airbnb host explained that "particular" means this is a listing without an agent. So perhaps what happened is as you guys say - that there is still an agent, but the landlord paid the fee, not me. That makes sense. Thank you.


'particular' means no agent - so no agent was involved at all - it was advertised by the owner

if they are advertising as 'particular' & there is actually an agent, then they would be breaking the terms of the website

though it could be argued that an apartment manager is indeed a kind of agent


----------



## Brangus (May 1, 2010)

AllHeart said:


> It just makes me really uncomfortable because my apartment address is on there, including the floor. There are only 2 apartments on my floor. Kind of creeps me out, you know?


We've been in our apartment three and a half years and the full address, photos and floor plans are still online. Doesn't really bother us.


----------



## AllHeart (Nov 22, 2013)

xabiachica said:


> 'particular' means no agent - so no agent was involved at all - it was advertised by the owner
> 
> if they are advertising as 'particular' & there is actually an agent, then they would be breaking the terms of the website
> 
> though it could be argued that an apartment manager is indeed a kind of agent


 MMmmmm.... He referred to her as his friend who owes him a favour. But she told me she works for a company that manages apartments. They told me they used to rent out my apartment on Aibnb and they've rented it a few times for longer terms too. She even cleaned the apartment to show it to me. So maybe she's kind of in the middle between an agent and a friend to the landlord?

It's all so confusing to be in this new country with all these new rules. I'm so sorry if I keep asking for too much help. I'm trying my best to pull my own weight here by doing as much as I can on my own. I really appreciate you guys helping out.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

AllHeart said:


> MMmmmm.... He referred to her as his friend who owes him a favour. But she told me she works for a company that manages apartments. They told me they used to rent out my apartment on Aibnb and they've rented it a few times for longer terms too. She even cleaned the apartment to show it to me. So maybe she's kind of in the middle between an agent and a friend to the landlord?
> 
> It's all so confusing to be in this new country with all these new rules. I'm so sorry if I keep asking for too much help. I'm trying my best to pull my own weight here by doing as much as I can on my own. I really appreciate you guys helping out.


just forget about it

you're renting, you have a contract with the owner (presumably) & when you decide whether to stay or move you will tell the owner within the terms of that contract

who this other person is, is neither here nor there


----------



## AllHeart (Nov 22, 2013)

Brangus said:


> We've been in our apartment three and a half years and the full address, photos and floor plans are still online. Doesn't really bother us.


Hi Brangus. Three years?! OMG.  Perhaps I can ask your advice as to how to get to a place in my head where it doesn't bother me (just in case they don't remove the ad)?


----------



## larryzx (Jul 2, 2014)

AllHeart said:


> Hi Brangus. Three years?! OMG.  Perhaps I can ask your advice as to how to get to a place in my head where it doesn't bother me (just in case they don't remove the ad)?


Its all part of 'enjoying the culture' of Spain !!!


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

AllHeart said:


> Hi Brangus. Three years?! OMG.  Perhaps I can ask your advice as to how to get to a place in my head where it doesn't bother me (just in case they don't remove the ad)?


they probably won't remove the advert

I've never even looked to see if my place is still advertised after I've moved in - for all I know, it is, but I don't care one way or the other

I have a contract - I pay the rent on time

that's all that matters - stop sweating the small stuff & get on with life!


----------



## AllHeart (Nov 22, 2013)

xabiachica said:


> just forget about it
> 
> you're renting, you have a contract with the owner (presumably) & when you decide whether to stay or move you will tell the owner within the terms of that contract
> 
> who this other person is, is neither here nor there


 Yes, I'll forget about it, because all that matters to me is that she's good to me, which she is. Yes, I have a contract.


----------



## AllHeart (Nov 22, 2013)

larryzx said:


> Its all part of 'enjoying the culture' of Spain !!!


 Yes, the culture indeed. In case you didn't notice already, I've never used a rental agent in my half century on Earth.


----------



## AllHeart (Nov 22, 2013)

xabiachica said:


> they probably won't remove the advert
> 
> I've never even looked to see if my place is still advertised after I've moved in - for all I know, it is, but I don't care one way or the other
> 
> ...


Well, I'll ask anyway. The worst they can say is no. Then I'll deal with it. It's big stuff to me, since I've never dealt with this.

I am getting on with my life. I didn't know it sounds like I'm not. By signing this contract, this enabled me to get my empadronamiento, which I am thrilled to say I picked up yesterday! Maybe not exciting to others, but it's exciting for me.  This means on Monday I can get my DNI application in, which I'm also thrilled about. Of course getting on with my life is also discovering my neighbourhood, which I'm also doing. I don't write much about that on the forum because that is also probably not too exciting for you guys - but it is for me.


----------



## Leper (May 12, 2010)

Hi Allheart, welcome to Spain. It is not unusual for apartments to remain advertised although already rented out. Furthermore, when an apartment is sold it can remain on the For Sale site of the selling property agent for a long time. I cannot pin down a reason for this only to say real estate agents like to give the impression that they have loads and loads of clients especially in the rental market. On the sales front properties that are sold can act as a 'lead-in' to prospect buyers. 

When we were buying I had loads of internet 'work' done before I went to Spain only to find that all the properties I was interested in were already sold or taken off the market or were never for sale in the first place (I kid you not). Therefore, 'internet work' beforehand is not much good other than to give an idea of what is available. But, the reality is different. To be dealing with Real Estate Agents you need nerves of steel, balls of iron and know your right to say "No."

Although, there appears to be a turn, it is still a Buyer's Market in Spain for purchasing and renting. When you arrive in Spain, do not leave your brains at the arrival airport. Up there with politicians are the estate agents.


----------



## AllHeart (Nov 22, 2013)

Leper said:


> Hi Allheart, welcome to Spain. It is not unusual for apartments to remain advertised although already rented out. Furthermore, when an apartment is sold it can remain on the For Sale site of the selling property agent for a long time. I cannot pin down a reason for this only to say real estate agents like to give the impression that they have loads and loads of clients especially in the rental market. On the sales front properties that are sold can act as a 'lead-in' to prospect buyers.
> 
> When we were buying I had loads of internet 'work' done before I went to Spain only to find that all the properties I was interested in were already sold or taken off the market or were never for sale in the first place (I kid you not). Therefore, 'internet work' beforehand is not much good other than to give an idea of what is available. But, the reality is different. To be dealing with Real Estate Agents you need nerves of steel, balls of iron and know your right to say "No."
> 
> Although, there appears to be a turn, it is still a Buyer's Market in Spain for purchasing and renting. When you arrive in Spain, do not leave your brains at the arrival airport. Up there with politicians are the estate agents.


 Good afternoon, Leper. Thanks for your warm welcome and kind advice. I was warned by way of the forum prior to coming to Spain about real estate agents. I like your analogy with politicians. I think of the same analogy as well as the reputation of used car salesmen back home. The unfortunate thing is that we often need them, despite their reputation. 

I know what you mean about leaving my brain at the airport. Sometimes I wonder myself. 

So I did a lot of research online for four months before coming here. I have almost exclusively lived in Southern Ontario, but I've moved a whole lot, so fortunately a lot of those skills transferred here. But the best thing that happened - and this was planned - is the guy who hosted me had a stellar reputation as a host. He has helped me in so very many things to set up, including reading my rental contract and requesting changes be made to it (which were done), and negotiating the price. He's bilingual English-Spanish, so also acted as translator. He also checked out the apartment for safety. He also vouched for the area, which was a key factor. I live in a relatively poor area, but a safe area, with a kick-butt apartment. That's always my recipe for the best bang for my buck. 

I'm over the moon with my apartment, and I just hope it keeps working out, so that I don't have to go back into the jaws of real estate agents. But honestly, the landlord and his friend/agent are stellar. Sometimes there are exceptions. Even after signing the contract and paying my dues, the landlord told me that he had already paid two months' electricity and water, and that I didn't have to pay for it. So all is good in the hood here - so far. eace:


----------



## Brangus (May 1, 2010)

AllHeart said:


> Perhaps I can ask your advice as to how to get to a place in my head where it doesn't bother me (just in case they don't remove the ad)?


My advice -- in all seriousness -- is to focus your mental energy on learning to use _tú, usted, vosotros, _and _ustedes!_


----------



## AllHeart (Nov 22, 2013)

Brangus said:


> My advice -- in all seriousness -- is to focus your mental energy on learning to use _tú, usted, vosotros, _and _ustedes!_


 I love it when you get serious!


----------



## Brangus (May 1, 2010)

AllHeart said:


> Well, I'll ask anyway. The worst they can say is no.


Or is the worst that they think you are bothering them with unimportant details, and that another renter would be more desirable when your six months are up?


----------



## vinceyb (Mar 4, 2014)

I could understand if the apartment was being rented as a short term but it does seem strange to advertise the property for rentals 6 months in advance...


----------



## AllHeart (Nov 22, 2013)

Brangus said:


> Or is the worst that they think you are bothering them with unimportant details, and that another renter would be more desirable when your six months are up?


 Gotcha. I've decided not to ask. Thanks for being so frikkin blunt. I love it!


----------



## Lonely (Aug 11, 2012)

AllHeart said:


> Gotcha. I've decided not to ask. Thanks for being so frikkin blunt. I love it!


why would it bother you anyway? I don't get it...it does not say your name on it, does it?

I would just mind my own business if I were you.


----------



## Sirtravelot (Jul 20, 2011)

thrax said:


> I think you have made the mistake of thinking that estate agents in Spain are efficient; they are not - well, most of them. They simply won't have thought of removing it. Make an anonymous enquiry for the apartment and they will tell you it is rented....


Happens in the UK as well.


----------



## Sandraw719 (Jul 19, 2013)

I think some agent did the same in UK. Our property was let but it is still on the website. The agent said the tenant only signed 6 months contract. (Maybe he will renew it.) So they wont stop advertise this property.


----------



## AllHeart (Nov 22, 2013)

Here's just an update on what to do about my apartment being advertised. It turns out the agent is indeed a friend, which I learned through my diplomatic questioning techniques.  

I spoke with the landlord by email yesterday about three problems - my door bell not working, my interior window lock not working and my intercom phone not working. This morning, he sent out his handyman who fixed the window lock, installed a brand-new intercom phone and installed a brand-new bell! I really and truly lucked out with this apartment. So the moral of the story is that not all landlords are created equally.  

I never brought up the question about my apartment being advertised, upon your recommendations here. If I like the apartment, I'll renew for another six months. If I still like it and I'm still in Spain, I'll renew for a year, at which time I'll ask if the ad can be removed. 

Some of you are confused as to why it bothers me to have my apartment advertised. The reason is that anyone can see inside my apartment through the ad, and the ad shows the lay-out of the apartment. Because I live alone, this makes me feel unsafe. You may not understand me being uncomfortable, but that's where I'm coming from. That's a little peek inside my brain. I hope that didn't make you squirm.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

AllHeart said:


> Here's just an update on what to do about my apartment being advertised. It turns out the agent is indeed a friend, which I learned through my diplomatic questioning techniques.
> 
> I spoke with the landlord by email yesterday about three problems - my door bell not working, my interior window lock not working and my intercom phone not working. This morning, he sent out his handyman who fixed the window lock, installed a brand-new intercom phone and installed a brand-new bell! I really and truly lucked out with this apartment. So the moral of the story is that not all landlords are created equally.


That's a good landlord!


----------

